

The 10 acquisitions Yahoo should make right now - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.launch.is/blog/the-10-acquisitions-yahoos-new-ceo-should-make-on-day-one.html

======
jaymon
The problem I have with analysis like this is it doesn't take into account
what Yahoo actually needs to do to grow. For the most part, the companies on
the list are innovative companies, led by talented CEOs/entrepreneurs and are
leaders in there sphere.

But Yahoo's revenue is about $1.2 billion a quarter, and I would say that they
would need to grow that by 5-10% to even approach any sort of potential
turnaround territory. That means they need roughly $50 to $150 million in new
revenue a quarter, I bet you all those companies together don't make that
amount of money in a year.

I think it would be awesome for Yahoo to buy innovative companies and give
creative people free reign, but the reality is Yahoo buying these companies is
like putting a band aid on a bullet wound. Yahoo's just too big and those
companies are just too small to turn Yahoo around.

------
belthesar
Leo needs more than creative control with TWiT, which is ultimately why I
don't see him selling until he's ready to finally release the reigns to
tightly. That said, the options posed in this content dream team would make
any company successful, if managed and handled correctly. If it's not managed
correctly, it's just another AOL story.

~~~
boyter
He already handed over CEO control to someone else I believe, so I imagine
given total editorial control he would sell for $50 million or so.

Off topic, I would like to see he and Calacanis make up (as mentioned in the
article). TWiT is a far better show with him.

~~~
rlander
Agree.

I'm not a big fan of Calacanis but he did provide the most interesting
arguments (and color) when he was a regular (even when he was far off the
mark). Especially when Dvorak was around too.

Much better than the current ensemble of "me toos".

PS. I also thought it was cool of him to write:

"I’d throw in my little ThisWeekIn.com copy-cat network to make up with Leo to
get the job done. I’ve been looking to repair that burned bridge for a while."

------
rsobers
Interesting suggestions. I don't think Leo would sell to Yahoo. After what
happened to TechTV, Yahoo is the last place he'd turn. Yahoo already has omg!
which dwarfs Sugar Inc. I don't think Jim Lanzone would be afraid of Yahoo
"Zucking" anything at this point.

I do think Gawker, Curbed, The Atlantic, Business Insider, Scoble, and
Flipboard make sense, though.

------
bradleyjoyce
Sounds like a better plan than they've had for a while!

